# recopie vidéo ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2001)

Avec le nouvel iBook, est-il possible, en connectant un deuxième moniteurs, de faire autre chose que de la recopie vidéo ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (8 Juin 2001)

Non, pour faire ça, il faut un Titanium

L'iBook ne peut pas avoir tous les avantages

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2001)

Encore un bridage pour que le iBook reste qu'un iBook ?!!!

c'est bête ca, ca aurait été une telle perfection cet engin sinon !!!!

Mafois un iBook n'est pas un Titanium !!!


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent:
*Encore un bridage pour que le iBook reste qu'un iBook ?!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ce n'est pas un bridage !
Si c'etait un bridage, on pourrait le débrider. La carte vidéo de l'iBook est physiquement différente de celle des PowerBook. Elle coute moins cher et permet donc à l'iBook d'être moins cher.
Ca n'a rien avoir avec un bridage. Le bus à 66Mhz, lui, par contre, peut-être considéré comme un bridage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2001)

alors ca va, je croyais à tord que c'était les même carte graphiques !


L'histoire de du débridage du bus ca fait bcp chauffer la machine une fois qu'elle tourne à 600 Mhz ~ ? car c'est un portable et j'imagine pas que cela puisse ête suffisament ventilé pour une telle fréquence.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent:
*L'histoire de du débridage du bus ca fait bcp chauffer la machine une fois qu'elle tourne à 600 Mhz ~ *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est le processeur qui chauffe, pas les composants de la carte mère. Augmenter la vitesse du bus de 66Mhz à 100Mhz ne fera pas plus chauffer le processeur.


----------



## touba (8 Juin 2001)

c'est quoi la recopie vidéo ? c'est ça qu'on appelle le mirroring ?



------------------
_serigne Touba amùl morom ! akassaaaaaa..._


----------



## roro (9 Juin 2001)

oui !


----------



## touba (9 Juin 2001)

ok !


----------

